# Missing software / hardware drivers



## Mrmani (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi all, Im new to this so please be patient,
I bought a new toy which is an 'endoscope type' snake camera supplied by Maplins, Model is Sentient N41GW, software loads and works OK on my works laptop computer ( DELL D630) which is running XP Pro on service pack 3, it also loads and runs on Vista
However it will not load or install on my home pc which is also a Dell laptop (Model D400 again on XP Pro serviced pack 3)
The installation hangs up the computer, and the plug and play result is hardware not inatalled, unable to find drivers, I cannot find any drivers
Question: why wont the computer search automatically online for the required drivers, there is nothing on the Suppliers / makers sites where can I find working drivers ?

It is very annoying, any relevant advice appreciated


----------



## clikonco (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello, 
I had problems with plug and play also on the dell inspirion laptop. Virtually everything USB that used to work, was not recognized. So looked for drivers and anything that would relive this problem. Just out of curiosity, did you have any recent windows update? Because for me, all I did was 'uninstalled' the update that windows had provided. The problem lies in the update that windows gave out. Because apparently something in that specific update made all peripherals become disabled. Hope this helps! Good Luck


----------



## Mrmani (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks, I will check it out and uninstall latest updates


----------



## ChrisF1234 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi
I am having the same problems over the driver for the USB for the Sentient snake camera. I can use the device once when the software is installed from the disc. After that it will not function on second attempt.

* Does anyone know what service pack upgrade was the one that causes the problem?
* Can I just uninstall a service pack - I have not done that before now?
* If I do uninstall it, what other features (e.g. security) will also be affected?

Thanks for any help.

Chris


----------

